# Its a no wonder no one has a license in Buffalo



## CarrPainting (Jun 29, 2010)

I got a call about a plastering job about a month ago in the city of Buffalo. Anyways, the job had some major structural issues that needed to be rectified that were beyond my scope. I contacted a carpenter friend who, (also unlicensed) went in and fixed the structual issues.

Anyways, I decided to look into what it would take for me, as a contractor to get my license to work in the city of buffalo. So far this would be my first, and ONLY job with in the city limits.

The value of the job, is about $1200 to basically repair some major plaster damage in walls and cielings in two back bedrooms. I mentioned to the HO to contact her home owners insurance to see if theyd cover the damages to her home.

So today, I decided to go see what all is required, for me to work in Buffalo.

First, its a $200 fee upfront.

Then, I have like 9 pages of paperwork to fill out. Which needs to be into the city by the 11th of may. Then, I need to go in front of a reveiw board. Since I am primarily a painting/plastering contractor, I am *REQUIRED* to be Lead Certified. With out my certification they wont give me a license. Which expires on Sept 30/2011 by the way. After it expires, the process starts over from scratch.

Then, they said that they will inspect my work as the job progresses (no problem there) however, because its such a large area, they will want the area tested for lead...

If it comes back positive... thats a whole nother can of worms.

They also told me my contracts are not sufficient for their standards, and that I would need to have my contracts changed to match their standards...

They also told me that there is no gaurentee Ill get the license, and that the fee is non refundable... Though it is tax deductable. 

Thing is though, to legally do this one job, is going to cost me out of pocket over $1,000. I am going to spend days working on this... The lady on the phone said 4-6 weeks before I am 'licensed'. The lead Certification, (another tax and burden on contractors) is another big PITA... UGH! Its a no wonder no one is licensed to work with in city limits!

So I think I am going to explain this to the homeowner (who is a referral) and tell her I respectfully am turning down her job.

Edit: If I go in there, on a week end, and put what I need, in my personal truck and do the job 'under the radar' if I get caught is a $1000 fine and up to 60 days in jail, plus a misdormeanor. So here I am, a small contractor, trying to run a business, and the government is saying well you need to pay us with your time, aggrevation and hard earned money before we will allow you to work in our city! I am so annoyed with this whole thing.. Its a no wonder Buffalo is bankrupt and the state in bankrupt... Their anti business atmosphere really sucks.


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

And all this surprises you, why? Did someone once tell you that governments are _'for'_ the people? That is grade school conditioning that we soon grow out of. :no:


----------



## trueandsquare (Apr 20, 2011)

Wow Carr,,,talk about being run thru the ringer!!!!! That is  !!!


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Jump through the hoops then use the govt's blessing to open doors previously closed to you. Certification almost always pays for itself ten fold.

http://www.ohiohomedoctorremodeling.com


----------



## CarrPainting (Jun 29, 2010)

I plan to get my certification for lead, however at this time, keeping my utility bills and mortgage paid are a smidge more important than giving the govt more money to piss away


----------



## Hmrepairs (Sep 11, 2010)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Jump through the hoops then use the govt's blessing to open doors previously closed to you. Certification almost always pays for itself ten fold.
> 
> http://www.ohiohomedoctorremodeling.com


now that's funny, right there!


----------



## MikeGC (Dec 6, 2008)

Inner cities are a war zone with cancer rotting from the inside out run by those without enough sense to leave for the burbs where its slightly more civilized.

I say vuck em. They dont deserve you.


----------



## Accurate (Apr 4, 2011)

Hmrepairs said:


> now that's funny, right there!


Not really, I agree with Ohio.

Will being licensed to work in Buffalo result in more work?
Will being licensed result in bigger jobs?
Will being EPA certified result in more work?
Will being able to advertise as "Licensed by the City of Buffalo" result in more phone calls?

If you only plan on doing one or two jobs in Buffalo, it isn't worth the expense. If thats an area you want to work and grow your business in, its worth the cost.

Like someone once said, "you have to spend money to make money"

Break the cost down to see what it adds to your overhead, not a lot.


----------



## VA Remodeler (Aug 8, 2007)

When I started in the old days, when someone needed some repair work done, you went to the job and did it. We didn't need any licenses, certifications, permits on non-structural jobs, nothing. We had insurance and brought the tools and expertise to the job, did the work, did it right, got fair money, and a good reference from it to boot and went onto the next job. 

....the good 'ol days.

If all the government agencies out there are trying to be the downfall of this country, they are sure doing a good job. I personally think some have their head screwed on backwards.

Bill


----------

